# can i reverse unwanted estrogen naturally?



## stylus187 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey guys, Im over using any synthetic hormones or peps. Ive experienced some estrogen related issues do to ghrps. Im not BITCHING, but I am wise enough to ask for a little advice. I do not want  to introduce anything synthetic to my chemistry. How can I reverse a little estro? My own advice would be to just give it time to naturally eradicate its own course of action. If you are not experienced please do not respond. stylus187


----------



## Perdido (Aug 8, 2010)

Vit D
Zinc
nettle root extract


----------



## stylus187 (Aug 8, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Vit D
> Zinc
> nettle root extract


 cool, already on vit D and zinc. I had nettle root in mind. I appreciate it, rahaas


----------



## Perdido (Aug 9, 2010)

formestane works too from what I've heard.


----------



## stylus187 (Aug 9, 2010)

rahaas said:


> formestane works too from what I've heard.


 on the lighter side the old version of "reversitol" actually worked great. "the old version" Once again Rahaas, thanks Brother.


----------



## 07bobber (Aug 9, 2010)

Indol 3 carbinol


----------



## Perdido (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes resveratrol & I3C! I forgot about those and take them both myself.
Cruciferious vegetables are great too.


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 11, 2010)

turmeric extract is the herbal equivolent of tamoxifen citrate...it will help get rid of symptom but you have to take a lot.


----------

